# Prostatakrebs > Active Surveillance >  Wie Verdobblungszeit ausrechnen

## Andyw204

Ich bekomme das nicht hin die Verdopplungszeit auszurechnen.PSA
2.6 in 3Jahren und 9 Monate auf 4,5 gestiegen.Prostatavolumen 32 cccm. Was würde da rauskommen? Mit freundlichen Grüßen Andy

----------


## Georg_

Mit diesem Rechner https://www.labor-limbach.de/laborre...dopplungszeit/ ergibt sich:

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Andy,

*hier* kommst Du zu zwei Excel-Tabellen, die Dir die Verdoppelungszeit zwischen zwei Daten bzw. eine Folge von Verdoppelungszeiten ausrechen. Such Dir aus, was Du brauchst.

Ralf

----------


## Andyw204

Was sagt sowas aus und spielt das Volumen keine Rolle bei ein bestimmtes Alter?Mit freundlichen Grüßen

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Andy,
wie Georg Dir ausgerechnet hat, hast Du eine Verdoppelungszeit von 4,7 Jahren, mit anderen Worten : mit rund 81 Jahren wäre Dein PSA-Wert dann bei 9 ng/ml, falls Du nichts mehr dagegen tun willst.
Gruß
Arnold

----------


## Andyw204

Hallo Arnold!Danke für deine Antwort.Muß ja im Februar wieder eine PSA Messung machen dann ist das Jahr rum. mpMRT wurde nichts gefunden und bei der anschließenden Biobsie mit 14 Stanzen auch nichts.Festgestellt wurde eine Hypoplasie .Darum fragte ich mal nach wie das berechnet wird 2016 Februar 2,6 und November 2019 4.5.

----------


## buschreiter

Hallo, ich möchte gerne auf eine Abhandlung verweisen, die vielleicht Licht ins Dunkle der PSA-Bestimmung bringen kann. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, konnte man Herrn Glättli bitten, eine Einschätzung aus Sicht eines Physikers/Mathematikers zu geben. Ich finde diese Abhandlung extrem spannend, so denn die Datenlage ausreichend ist: https://myprostate.eu/upload/documen...8987061948.pdf

Viele Grüße und einen guten Rutsch

Achim

----------


## W. Werner

> Ich bekomme das nicht hin die Verdopplungszeit auszurechnen.


Spar Dir die Arbeit: Lege Dir einen Account bei myprostate.eu an und trage da Deine Werte ein. Den Rest besorgt die webseite!
Die von buschreiter empfohlene Ausarbeitung von Herrn Glättli kann ich ebenfalls wärmstens empfehlen.

----------


## MartinWK

Achim, die Ideen von Glättli sind gut, aber die Erhebung der nötigen Daten ist aufwendig (ziemlich genaue Volumenbestimmung: erfordert Volumetrie anhand MRT; einige vergleichbare PSA-Meßwerte: erfordert korrektes Verhalten 2-3 Tage vor Abnahme, und Abnahme mehrmals in kürzeren Intervallen). Für die Primärdiagnose überfordert das Arzt und System. Überdies: gefährliche PCa haben eher niedriges PSA und entwickeln sich schnell: ein Screeningrhythmus von 1-3 Jahren reicht dann nicht, um exponentielle Verläufe zu erkennen. Doch wer macht bei niedrigen PSA-Werten in 1-2 Monaten einen 2. Test? Das wäre auch in 99% der Fälle unnötig. Es würden also eher die PCa mit niedrigem oder mittlerem Risiko bei einem Glättli-Screening auffallen, die dann vielleicht noch früher eine Therapie erhielten, viele mit Nutzen/Schaden-Verhältnis kleiner 1.

Zur Rezidivdiagnostik nach RPE mag eine genauere PS-VZ als nach der trivialen Formel hilfreich sein, dann wäre aber zu beweisen, dass sie besser mit dem tatsächlichen Verlauf korreliert als die herkömmliche VZ. Und Hinweise für eine konkrete Therapie gibt sie nicht; dafür haben wir heutzutage PSMA, diverse andere Bildgebungen, Bestimmung von Krebsfaktoren auf zellulärer Ebene, Analyse von CTCs, ...

----------


## buschreiter

> Achim, die Ideen von Glättli sind gut, aber die Erhebung der nötigen Daten ist aufwendig (ziemlich genaue Volumenbestimmung: erfordert Volumetrie anhand MRT; einige vergleichbare PSA-Meßwerte: erfordert korrektes Verhalten 2-3 Tage vor Abnahme, und Abnahme mehrmals in kürzeren Intervallen). Für die Primärdiagnose überfordert das Arzt und System. Überdies: gefährliche PCa haben eher niedriges PSA und entwickeln sich schnell: ein Screeningrhythmus von 1-3 Jahren reicht dann nicht, um exponentielle Verläufe zu erkennen. Doch wer macht bei niedrigen PSA-Werten in 1-2 Monaten einen 2. Test? Das wäre auch in 99% der Fälle unnötig. Es würden also eher die PCa mit niedrigem oder mittlerem Risiko bei einem Glättli-Screening auffallen, die dann vielleicht noch früher eine Therapie erhielten, viele mit Nutzen/Schaden-Verhältnis kleiner 1.
> 
> Zur Rezidivdiagnostik nach RPE mag eine genauere PS-VZ als nach der trivialen Formel hilfreich sein, dann wäre aber zu beweisen, dass sie besser mit dem tatsächlichen Verlauf korreliert als die herkömmliche VZ. Und Hinweise für eine konkrete Therapie gibt sie nicht; dafür haben wir heutzutage PSMA, diverse andere Bildgebungen, Bestimmung von Krebsfaktoren auf zellulärer Ebene, Analyse von CTCs, ...


Ich denke, die Erhebung der Daten ist nicht sonderlich schwierig. Das richtige Verhalten vor Blutabnahme sollte hinlänglich bekannt und durch den Arzt kommuniziert sein, der Rest wäre aus meiner Sicht auch kein Hexenwerk. Vielmehr scheinen die meisten Ärzte mit Statistik und/oder Mathematik nicht viel am Hut zu haben. GsD ist mein Urologe an solchen Dingen interessiert und kannte zB auch die Ideen von Hr. Glättli. Bei der Einschätzung eines Rezidivs sehe ich die Berechnungen und deren Aussagekraft allerdings auch kritisch und würde mich auch auf die bekannte (vor allem bildliche) Diagnostik verlassen. 
Viele Grüße
Achim

----------


## Andyw204

Habe mich da eingetragen, wie bekomme ich das jetzt hier rein? Mit freundlichen Grüßen

----------


## obelix

Falls du den Link zu myprostate meinst, diesen kopieren und in deine Signatur hier im Forum eintragen:

- deinen myprostate-Link kopieren
- hier im Forum oben rechts Benutzerkontrollzentrum
- linke Seite "Signatur" bearbeiten und dort den Link reinkopieren
- Signatur speichern - das sollte es gewesen sein.


Als Beispiel siehst du meine Signatur unten, die automatisch unter jedem meiner Beiträge erscheint:

VG
Jens
https://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=916&page=data

Ende.

----------


## Andyw204

Ich habe es versucht! Mach morgen nochmals!

----------


## obelix

edit:

Lutz hat das richtig erklärt!!!

Auf der Seite myprostate  https://myprostate.eu/

oben links in das Suchfeld deinen Benutzernamen eingeben, Enter-Taste, dann sollte dein Name im "Suche nach" zu sehen sein. Suchen, Treffer wird unten angezeigt (deine Name), draufklicken und den jetzigen Link kopieren.

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Andy,
Du musst bei myprostate nur Deine id-Nummer rausfinden, dann kannst Du den gleichen Link wie Jens benutzen, aber eben mit Deiner id-Nummer.
Einfach Dich selbst bei myprostate aufrufen, aber ohne Dich anzumelden. Dann bekommst Du in der Link-Adressleiste Deine id-Nummer zu Gesicht.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Andyw204

Ich versuche es nochmals Mit freundlichen Grüßen

----------


## W. Werner

Ich denke, Deine Verdopplungszeiten hast Du da komfortabel und übersichtlich gefunden - ohne "Gedöns".

----------


## Andyw204

Ja grüßt euch. Habe ja morgen nach ein Jahr meine PSA Messung beim Hausarzt. Letztes Jahr wurde nach mpMRT und Biopsie nichts gefunden. Bin am überlegen ob ich das mache. Wenn der vielleicht wieder etwas steigt geht das Prozedere wieder los. Man weiß bedeutet nie was richtig ist!

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Ja grüßt euch. Habe ja morgen nach ein Jahr meine PSA Messung beim Hausarzt. Letztes Jahr wurde nach mpMRT und Biopsie nichts gefunden. Bin am überlegen ob ich das mache. Wenn der vielleicht wieder etwas steigt geht das Prozedere wieder los. Man weiß bedeutet nie was richtig ist!


Hallo Andy,

immer noch tote Hose unter: https://myprostate.eu/?req=info

Vielleicht verrätst Du uns ja mal unter welchem Namen Du nun bei www.myprostate.eu Dich angemeldet hast.

Dann helfe ich Dir, den passenden Link für Dich zu präsentieren.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Andyw204

Mach ich Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Dein Name bei www.myprostate.eu ist also Wolf48

Werner hat das herausgefunden:

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...532#post131532

Dann solltest Du das:

https://myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=273

kopieren und dann hast Du es.

Gruß Harald

----------


## W. Werner

> Dein Name bei www.myprostate.eu ist also Wolf48


Ne, Unverwüstlicher - das ist *mein* account bei myprostate.eu!

----------


## Andyw204

Ich kann mich da nicht mal anmelden wenn ich dort anklicke

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Ne, Unverwüstlicher - das ist *mein* account bei myprostate.eu!



Lieber (wohl Wolfgang),

es tut mir leid.  Aber das* w* hinter Andy ließ mich vermuten, dass das richtig wäre. Ich entschuldige mich für das Versehen.

Bleib gesund!! 

Und dem Andyw204 wünsche ich eine tüchtige Frau, die das vielleicht auf die Reihe bekommt.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Andyw204

Ja das stimmt Harald ich kann mich da nicht mal neu regestrieren Bekomme das nicht mal geöffnet

----------


## lutzi007

> Ich kann mich da nicht mal anmelden wenn ich dort anklicke


Hallo Andy,

Du musst dich bei myprostate erst mal registrieren, damit du da einen Account hast. Dann kannst du dich da auch anmelden und deine Daten eintragen und Dir auch die PSA-Verdoppelungszeit anzeigen lassen.

Gruß
Lutz

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Andy,

Du hast Recht. Irgendwas ist da faul bei myprostate. Ich kann mich da jetzt auch gar nicht mehr anmelden. 
Die scheinen da Probleme mit der Website zu haben.
Vielleicht geht es ja bald wieder?

Gruß
Lutz

----------


## W. Werner

> es tut mir leid


 No prob!

p. s.: Die links zu myprostate funktionieren, nur das Einloggen (und damit natürlich auch das Eintragen von Daten) "funzt" nicht mehr.

----------


## Andyw204

So Harald , es ist mir gelungen bei my prostata eu anzumelden:Andyw204
Mußte erst ein Bericht schreiben das ich sichtbar bin

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> So Harald , es ist mir gelungen bei my prostata eu anzumelden:Andyw204
> Mußte erst ein Bericht schreiben das ich sichtbar bin



Leider, Andyw204, ist es Dir noch nicht gelungen, Dich richtig zu registrieren!!

Bitte folge aufmerksam dem folgenden Link, also lies es bitte ganz genau:

https://www.krebsforum.ch/forum3_de/...pic.php?t=2159

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Andy,

Deine User Nummer bei myprostate ist 1053. Wenn Du Deine Signatur so veränderst wie bei mir Links unten, aber dann Deine Nummer, die 1053 einträgst, bist du richtig verlinkt.

Ansonsten berücksichtige das, was Dir oben Harald geschrieben hat, damit bei myprostate alles richtig eingetragen ist.

Gruß Lutz

----------


## W. Werner

hier ist der komplette Link, den Du (Andy) in Deine Signatur reinkopieren mußt:
https://myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=1053

----------


## Andyw204

Danke das wird!!!

----------


## lutzi007

> Danke das wird!!!


Andy, jetzt läuft es...  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Andyw204

Lutzi ich weiß!Das hat gedauert, krass . Mal sehen was was die anderen beide Werber und Harald sagen. Ich ducke mich lieber !!!

----------


## lutzi007

Andy, ab jetzt auch immer brav Deine Psa-Werte da eintragen, dann kannst Du hervorragend die "Verdobblungszeiten" ablesen  :L&auml;cheln: 
Gruß Lutz

----------


## W. Werner

> Danke das wird!!!


  Super - ThumbsUp! (da sollte eigentlich ein Emoji hin, aber das hat nicht geklappt)
p. s. wieso ducken - Du bist mit Deinen Probs hier nicht allein ....

----------


## Andyw204

Am PC statt Handy geht es bestimmt besser!

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Hallo Andy,

wie waren die PSA-Werte in der Zeit ab Februar 2016 und bis November 2019?

Das hast Du unter Bericht: PSA 2.2016 2.02 - PSA 11.2019 4.5

vermerkt.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Andyw204

Harald ,da gab es keine.Habe einfach ein Termin beim Hausarzt mit Blutentnahme gehabt.Da hat er mich gefragt ob wir PSA messen wollen das letzte mal sagte er ist fast 4 Jahre her. Ich wusste garnicht was das ist.Der war denn bei 4.5 und ab zum Urologen.mpMRT gemacht und Biopsie war in Ordnung .Bitte in ein Jahr wieder kommen !Wieso zwischendurch nicht gemessen wurde weiß sich nicht.Eigentlich wollte ich garnicht mehr was machen! Aber ob das richtig ist weiß man ja nicht.So ist es nun mal, Ich glaube beides könnte richtig sein!!

----------


## W. Werner

> Ich glaube beides könnte richtig sein!!


 Sehr richtig sogar: Wenn frühzeitig was gefunden wird, hast Du gute Heilungschancen. Wenn nicht kontrolliert wird, kannst Du Glück haben und alles ist falscher Alarm (z. B. wg. vergrößerter Prostata), oder Du lebst noch eine ganze Reihe von Jahren ziemlich unbeschwert, bis der PCA sich in Dir breit gemacht hat. Das muß jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen.

----------


## Andyw204

Werner, das ist ja ein bisschen Lotto!Wenn man sich damit richtig beschÃ¤ftigt und sich viel erkundigt zum Beispiel bei  my Prostata. eu  usw. und sich die Berichte durch liesst vielen Betroffenen kommt man zum Schluss:Für  PSA Kontrolle und deren Werte,Artzbesuche,Diagnostik und Therapien so wie Angst wird einen sehr viel Zeit genommen!Jeder ist anders wie er damit umgeht.Es wird viele geben die kommen klar .Aber viele wird es auch geben die haben Jahre lang Kopfkino!Zum Beispiel:Nach einer offnen OP wird wohl 5 Jahr vierteljährlich PSA gemessen.Das sind ja für manche 40 Wochen Stess.Eine Woche bevor gemessen wurde und eine Woche bis man das Gespräch hat.Ich denke oft das der ,der sich behandeln lässt genauso sich über Jahre beschäftigt und  Ängste hat wie der andere der in Ungläubigkeit lebt..Wenn man das von der Seite betrachtet ,ist der wohl am besten dran der von Anfang an nichts weiß. Und das sind die meisten.

----------


## ursus47

> Werner, das ist ja ein bisschen Lotto!Wenn man sich damit richtig beschÃ¤ftigt und sich viel erkundigt zum Beispiel bei  my Prostata. eu  usw. und sich die Berichte durch liesst vielen Betroffenen kommt man zum Schluss:Für  PSA Kontrolle und deren Werte,Artzbesuche,Diagnostik und Therapien so wie Angst wird einen sehr viel Zeit genommen!Jeder ist anders wie er damit umgeht.Es wird viele geben die kommen klar .Aber viele wird es auch geben die haben Jahre lang Kopfkino!Zum Beispiel:Nach einer offnen OP wird wohl 5 Jahr vierteljährlich PSA gemessen.Das sind ja für manche 40 Wochen Stess.Eine Woche bevor gemessen wurde und eine Woche bis man das Gespräch hat.Ich denke oft das der ,der sich behandeln lässt genauso sich über Jahre beschäftigt und  Ängste hat wie der andere der in Ungläubigkeit lebt..Wenn man das von der Seite betrachtet ,ist der wohl am besten dran der von Anfang an nichts weiß. Und das sind die meisten.


Hallo Andy, da kann ich Dir nicht ganz recht geben. Meine erste PSA Messung war 2010 mit 2,3 ng/ml dann kamen einige Ereignisse die das Tema in den verdrängten. 2017 gab es einen Zufallsbefund nach einem Nierenkarzinom Verdacht mit 20, 8 ng/ml. auch dieser Befund ging unter weil einen große OP anstand mit der Entfernung des Dickdarms. 2018 musste ich mich dann mit einem PSA von 36,8 ng/ml sagen lassen "Sie kommen aber sehr spät".
Vielleicht hätte man vor einigen Jahren durch die vielen Therapien die hier einige machten die Metastasen erst einmal verhindern können. Aber nun ist es so und ich gehöre zu Denen die nicht mehr all zu lange hier sein werden.
Also überlege Dir noch einmal ob Du eine mögliche Ignoranz nicht eines Tages bereuen könntest.
Alle Gut 
LG Urs

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Andy,

da fällt mir nur noch ein:

*„Wer nicht genau weiß, wohin er will, der darf sich nicht wundern, wenn er ganz woanders ankommt.“*
(Mark Twain)

Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Werner, das ist ja ein bisschen Lotto!Wenn man sich damit richtig beschÃ¤ftigt und sich viel erkundigt zum Beispiel bei  my Prostata. eu  usw. und sich die Berichte durch liesst vielen Betroffenen kommt man zum Schluss:Für  PSA Kontrolle und deren Werte,Artzbesuche,Diagnostik und Therapien so wie Angst wird einen sehr viel Zeit genommen!Jeder ist anders wie er damit umgeht.Es wird viele geben die kommen klar .Aber viele wird es auch geben die haben Jahre lang Kopfkino!Zum Beispiel:Nach einer offnen OP wird wohl 5 Jahr vierteljährlich PSA gemessen.Das sind ja für manche 40 Wochen Stess.Eine Woche bevor gemessen wurde und eine Woche bis man das Gespräch hat.Ich denke oft das der ,der sich behandeln lässt genauso sich über Jahre beschäftigt und  Ängste hat wie der andere der in Ungläubigkeit lebt..Wenn man das von der Seite betrachtet ,ist der wohl am besten dran der von Anfang an nichts weiß. Und das sind die meisten.


  					Andy,

da fällt mir nur noch ein:

*„Wer nicht genau weiß, wohin er will, der darf sich nicht wundern, wenn er ganz woanders ankommt.“*
(Mark Twain)

Harald

----------


## Andyw204

Ja Urs , du hast recht. Ich wollte bloß damit ausdrücken das es nicht so einfach ist was der oder der andere machen sollte.!!

Und Harald, ich konnte heute kein Blut abnehmen lassen ! Die Straßen waren noch nicht befahrbar.Soviel Schnee. Habe die Praxis angerufen das ich nächsten Dienstag zum Blut abnehmen komme(machen das immer Dienstag  und wird eingeschickt zu dem Labor die auch die Stanzen kontrollieren,so das eine Woche später meistens in der Sprechstunde ausgewertet wird sowie DRU und Ultraschall gemacht wird) und einen neuen Termin werde ich mir natürlich holen.Die Schwester sagte es ist zu Zeit nicht viel los.(Corona) Harald Ich bleibe dran!!! Ich möchte auch so alt werden wie Du  ,Freud mich für Dich!!!!Und ich hoffe für dich , es kommen für Dich noch viele rauf!!!!!!
Wenn es Dir genehm ist!
Harald, ich war mal viele Jahre Hochseefischer und hab es ein Sprichwort:Eine Hand fürs Schiff und eine Hand für sich!! Daran habe ich mich oft gehalten und es war richtig!
Zu viel Leichtsinn ist nicht angebracht .Wegen einer Woche mache ich mir aber nicht Gedanken.

----------


## W. Werner

> Nach einer offnen OP wird wohl 5 Jahr vierteljährlich PSA gemessen.......


M. W. wir in den ersten zwei Jahren nach RPE vierteljährlich gemessen, dann halbjährlich und schließlich nur noch jährlich - wenn sich die Werte entsprechend im grünen Bereich bewegen. 
Die Vogel-Strauß-Methode ist auch keine Lösung: der PK eines guter Bekannter wurde zu spät entdeckt - er hatte schon in die Knochen gestreut. Die Chemo war eine Qual, hat jedoch sein Leben verlängert - aber was für eins und unter welchen Begleitumständen und Schmerzen, und dann auch nur etwa ein halbes Jahr. Sowas hätte mir auch geblüht, wenn mein (damals) neuer Uro mich nicht rigoros in's KH zur TRUS geschickt hätte. Der alte Uro hatte mit seinem wohl etwas antiquarischen TRUS immer nur festgestellt "jungfräulich - da is nix!"

----------


## Andyw204

Werner, hattest du ein Gefühl das was nicht stimmt? Habe mir mal dein Bericht durch gelesen.Ich hoffe Dir geht es gut!Und was ist TRUS?

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Andy,

das: https://prostata-hilfe-deutschland.d...raschall-trus/

ist TRUS

Gruß Harald

----------


## Andyw204

Danke, dann weiß ich Bescheid.

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Andy,

wenn man schon was von dem Krebs spürt, ist eine Heilung oft nicht mehr möglich. Das ist ja gerade das Fiese bei Krebs. Das gilt für alle Krebsarten.
Aber mit palliativer Therapie kann man noch länger überleben. Die Therapien werden ja immer besser.

Gruß Lutz

----------


## Andyw204

Das stimmt wohl, das Alter bringt nicht nur schöne Dinge.Habe eben dein Bericht gelesen und wünsche Dir eine sehr lange Zeit LG

----------


## W. Werner

> Werner, hattest du ein Gefühl das was nicht stimmt? Habe mir mal dein Bericht durch gelesen.Ich hoffe Dir geht es gut!Und was ist TRUS?


Überhaupt nicht - nur der PSA war verdächtig! Viele Jahre nach RPE hat sich der PSA langsam in den kritischen Bereich um die 0,2 hochgeschaukelt, aber da dümpelt er jetzt schon 'ne ganze Weile rum. Ich hoffe, daß er da bleibt! TRUS = TransRektalerUltraschall

----------


## Andyw204

Ich hoffe für dich das er nicht weiter steigt LG Andy

----------

